# swimming pool



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

hi how easy is it to get a swimming pool licence on the algarve we are just outside Loulle.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

what do you need a license for????


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need permission to build a pool so you have to present a project to your local Camara for required permissions and a Alvara de Licenca de Construcao, how easy depends really on your land it's designation, the areas you have to play with and Camaras policy.

As I recommended to another poster go to your Camaras engineers department with your property details and a sketch of what you want to do and where and ask.


----------

